# absolutte



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

When is the new mag out?? think the last one was from Jan?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hopefully not too long actually.

I believe the last 2 were about the end of December and then the end of Feburary.

Nick


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well it's off at the printers as we speak :wink: If all goes according to plan at the bag and stamp session it should be in the post from Saturday 31st


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

what issue is the next mag please?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A16 is the one currently at the printers.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

John-H said:


> A16 is the one currently at the printers.


I heard theres some crap feature car this month....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > A16 is the one currently at the printers.
> ...


Yes, some guy that employed a photographer that couldn't even provide a chair for the sitting :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol

So whats the delay?!?

I'm checking the post every day like its xmas come early!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The bag and stamp is organised for Saturday (today) so it should be with you early next week  - Hang in there :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> The bag and stamp is organised for Saturday (today) so it should be with you early next week  - Hang in there :wink:


Don't go forgetting to send mine ,i have renewed honest.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > The bag and stamp is organised for Saturday (today) so it should be with you early next week  - Hang in there :wink:
> ...


Yours is in black and white :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Do I get a discount?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The bag and stamp session went ahead today as planned!

There are a number of members which have recently renewed which also need processing, but they will all be sorted, so everyone can expect their next issue very soon.

Nick


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done Nick!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Guys

Can someone check my membership as I have not received anything since I renewed last year for Donnigton????

Kev


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> Guys
> 
> Can someone check my membership as I have not received anything since I renewed last year for Donnigton????
> 
> Kev


Hi Kev,

Mark's looking into this for you - just a thought... have we got your correct address?

Cheers,

John


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


You fibbed its in full colour and my renewed membership card is inside 8)


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Got mine through the post this morning 

Praise to all involved each issue gets better.

E


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

AbsoluTTe Magazine received today [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Thanks and a good read. Well done everybody.

Joe


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Got my AbsoluTTe Magazine this morning  another good one well done folk's


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

crap feature car tho!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> crap feature car tho!


I would'nt say it was that good Adam :wink: 
Looking good mate nice write up


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i havent got my copy yet!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Received, only disappoinment.......when I saw the cover thought there was going to be an article on Adam Ant!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

wednesday - still not arrived.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

got mine today


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> wednesday - still not arrived.


Why do you want to see it ? You have the car every day :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A big thanks to everyone involved in getting AbsoluTTe to us. Loved all the articles. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



Adam TTR said:


> wednesday - still not arrived.


It's worth the wait Adam. :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Thursday - Still not arrived


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> Thursday - Still not arrived


You know, maybe if you'd updated your address in you TTOC account you might have it...

The address in the TTOC Shop is different to the contact details I got off you the other week.

:roll: :lol:

Nick


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Have you asked Mark to sort Adam out Nick or shall I send him one of my spares?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I have some spares ready to go, but of course, unless advised overwise, I'll send to the member address as registered in the shop. Adam, we build the address labels from the shop database - could this explain why you don't have your issue? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Nick....

Yr right.... 

I best ring my tenant.....


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Ohhh, I havent received mine!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Suraj_TT said:


> Ohhh, I havent received mine!


I'm not sure your forum ID is enough for us to go on....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

clived said:


> I have some spares ready to go, but of course, unless advised overwise, I'll send to the member address as registered in the shop. Adam, we build the address labels from the shop database - could this explain why you don't have your issue? :roll: :wink:


Just a quick question.....My mag had Newcastle as part of the address,which it isn't. Checked the TTOC account and the address is correct in there.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

That's odd - as we don't edit the addresses - they all come direct from the DB. Can you PM me your name....?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok, so I haven't changed my address and I still ain't got mine 

Who do I have to contact?

Matt


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Ok, so I haven't changed my address and I still ain't got mine
> 
> Who do I have to contact?
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt

We had a few mags that were accidently missed off the last run and yours was one of them, unfortunately. However, they are all packaged up and ready to go. I should be able to drop it in the post tomorrow.

Once apologies for the delay 

Mark

PS I'm presuming yours in the the pile to go... your surname is what a rabbit does, isn't it :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

nutts said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I haven't changed my address and I still ain't got mine
> ...


Yep thats me, well deduced  
Look forward to receiving my copy

Cheers


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

Not got mine either. I know Shetland is a long way but seems a bit slow.

John


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jbtco said:


> Not got mine either. I know Shetland is a long way but seems a bit slow.
> 
> John


If you email me your surname and membership number, I'll check it out asap.

Mark


----------

